# 280zx turbo help needed



## knb13 (Apr 20, 2004)

hey there- i'm new and just wanted to ask a few questions about the stock turbo found on the 280zx. Specifically, its from an '83 engine- so what are the specs on it? Is it a T3? What trim and a/r? Who made it? How does it hold up? WHats the stock boost set at? Thanks.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You already asked the question on Zdriver its going to be the same here.


----------



## knb13 (Apr 20, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You already asked the question on Zdriver its going to be the same here.


yeah i know i did...just wanted to see if i got anything more here....this board seems more active than Zdriver.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

All the specs for that turbo are the same as for the 84+ , right James? I kinda like the L28 engine myself , since it's the distant cousin/little brother to the RB26DETT. And this place is 10 times better than Zdriver , especially after the latest flap.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Seriously, take 5 mins out of you day and do a search on the forum for this topic. I am sure I have read ti before.


----------



## knb13 (Apr 20, 2004)

nissan_280zx said:


> Seriously, take 5 mins out of you day and do a search on the forum for this topic. I am sure I have read ti before.


which i did....all i found is it's a T3....didn't find the a/r nor the trim size.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

knb13 said:


> which i did....all i found is it's a T3....didn't find the a/r nor the trim size.


Might do a google search on GARRET(sp?) , that should help. T3s were fairly common in the 80s , about 10 different car manufacturers used them , everybody from Chrysler and Ford to SAAB.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I think its like..................a t55- I beg to differ. My Z came stock with a kkk and I am boosting like 29 psi to the rear wheels..... (YES THIS IS SENSELESS HUMOR- PLEASE DONT TAKE SERIOUSLY)I have to make notes like that b/c people are stupid enough to believe it y'know?


----------

